# By popular request: Photos+videos from my ballet career/studies. VERY PIC HEAVY! :)



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A lot of people have been asking around about my ballet photos, so I finally gave in and decided to put them up here. Ta daa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Series one: This past January 






















Series two: At home in the studio we made by clearing out the bedroom




































Series three: From summer programs both last summer and the one before











Series Four: Around the house! Before I moved my barre into the little studio upstairs.




































Series Five: Photos taken at my studio at college last January and last-last November






















































And some videos I shot at home for an audition (I got in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):

YouTube - Plies

YouTube - Tendus

YouTube - Adagio numero deux

YouTube - Petit allegro

YouTube - Turns across the floor

YouTube - Improv



Sorry it is such a massive photo/video dump! Thanks for looking.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

wow!! you're so flexible! those are gorgeous shots. i love watching ballet dancers. so much poise and grace. beautiful!!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 4, 2009)

you're such a beautiful ballerina!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 4, 2009)

very beautiful indeed


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to get some new materials up, I just realized that only the January stuff is recent!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 4, 2009)

Amazing, I love ballet. Please post more!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

I love it.

It's great seeing what people do other than make up LOL


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 5, 2009)

Thaanks guys! I'll try and scrounge up some more stuff soon haha. hmmmm....

LOL Machead, sometimes I forget I do anything but makeup!! though between that and ballet my wallet is always empty! Still waiting to get a job with a company that pays for my pointe shoes--$75 every two weeks is a whole lot. That is, a whole lot of money I COULD be spending on makeup.


----------



## fintia (Mar 5, 2009)

great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 5, 2009)

i LOVE the improv videa. MY FAVORITE!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Fantastic!!!! Your stance is amazing!!!! But I was clutching my toes the entire time while viewing......When you 1st started did they bleed horribly....My friend used to come home with bloody slippers so bad for the first year it seemed...Maybe not quite a year but after she would unwrap them I would just bawl for her and with her...I need me some forever long legs!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

wow! now that's strength!
great photos!
how long have you been dancing ballet?


----------



## kittykit (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful and you're amazing


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Thank youu gorgeous girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_i LOVE the improv videa. MY FAVORITE!_

 
aww, thank you so much! I almost took the video down, I received a very nasty comment on it. I had one of those dane cook, asthmatic breathing moments, but I just bit my lip and said, "No. I'm leaving it up there becuase there are good people out there who deserve to see it." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Fantastic!!!! Your stance is amazing!!!! But I was clutching my toes the entire time while viewing......When you 1st started did they bleed horribly....My friend used to come home with bloody slippers so bad for the first year it seemed...Maybe not quite a year but after she would unwrap them I would just bawl for her and with her...I need me some forever long legs!!!_

 
Thank youu! I didn't have any bleeding when I started, but after my first class I got in the car (I was 12) and told my mom, "Get these God damn things off my feet!!!" LOL but the nice thing is that I have some thin but efficient padding in my shoes called ouch pouches that prevent the painful stuffs! I still get a blister here and there, but that's more because I have hammer toes naturally. though I bruised one of my nails a couple weeks ago. haha thing about my legs is that I am bow legged, one of my teachers used to tell me I looked like a wayward colt/baby horse LOL! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_wow! now that's strength!
great photos!
how long have you been dancing ballet?_

 
Thank youu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started when I was 3 because I had a lot of trouble walking, so my neurologist told my mom to put me in a physical activity. she looked at me, saw how girly I was and thought ballet was a good choice! how right she was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Beautiful and you're amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, thank youu!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

oh my goodness! you have an amazing body and you're so pretty!! these shots are too cool as well. lol this might sound weird, you look like what I imagine a classic ballerina to look like in my head!


----------



## Eire3 (Mar 5, 2009)

You are WONDERFUL!!!

I have done ballet until 14 (so, 10 years ago already! Ouch!) and I do love ballet...and you are amazing, really, you're like those dancers that we wanted to look like when we were little and our teacher was showing us videos *_*


----------



## LostinBubbles (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing this with us! Truly an incredible talent. My mom was a ballerina for years way back when and used to dance on pointe.  I still have a pair of her old pointe shoes and my gosh, they are rattered, tattered and torn to high heavens, lol! That stuff just boggles me when I think of how much it hurts to stand on my tippy toes for more than a minute and a half!

It's a beautiful thing and something to be very proud of! Thanks again!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_oh my goodness! you have an amazing body and you're so pretty!! these shots are too cool as well. lol this might sound weird, you look like what I imagine a classic ballerina to look like in my head!_

 
I thought the same thing...the facial features and body wise


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_oh my goodness! you have an amazing body and you're so pretty!! these shots are too cool as well. lol this might sound weird, you look like what I imagine a classic ballerina to look like in my head!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I thought the same thing...the facial features and body wise_

 
Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get that a lot about my face being ballerina ish, probably because of the fair skin and brown hair, plus being half Russian. Body wise I am "almost" perfect for ballet; the one thing that is different from the norm is that I have hips and a booty for a ballerina, more of an hourglass shape than a boyish one. But I'm damn glad I have an ass, since that will be there long after I stop dancing lol! It's the Italian half of me, God's way of compensating for me not having boobs. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_You are WONDERFUL!!!

I have done ballet until 14 (so, 10 years ago already! Ouch!) and I do love ballet...and you are amazing, really, you're like those dancers that we wanted to look like when we were little and our teacher was showing us videos *_*_

 

Thank you!! Hooray, another dancer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aww, that is so sweet...I hope one day I can teach, I love teaching ballet to other people. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LostinBubbles* 

 
_Wow! Thanks for sharing this with us! Truly an incredible talent. My mom was a ballerina for years way back when and used to dance on pointe.  I still have a pair of her old pointe shoes and my gosh, they are rattered, tattered and torn to high heavens, lol! That stuff just boggles me when I think of how much it hurts to stand on my tippy toes for more than a minute and a half!

It's a beautiful thing and something to be very proud of! Thanks again!_

 
Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man, my shoes are so messed up. All my dead pointe shoes from the last 2 years are hanging over my closet, about 15 pairs now. I look at them sometimes and go, "That's about $1,000 worth of shoes, all dead and tattered." I'm completely befuddled at how such lovely little shoes get to look like Victorian orphan shoes in such a short period of time! I use model Jet glue to extend the life of mine by a couple days or so. For my summer program I'll have to take with me a pair of shoes a week, oi! I hate sewing the ribbons and elastic on them. To get new shoes ready for dancing (sewing ribbons, elastic, vamp elastic, darning the tips, breaking in)  it takes me a good 2.5 hours! D:


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 5, 2009)

So beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Amen...Booty can be a Good thing!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, those are just amazing!!  It boggles my mind what the human body can do.  Simply beautiful.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 6, 2009)

aww thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're making me feel good about myself haha! praise is rare in the ballet world, you learn to focus more on what to fix rather than what's good! so this is refreshing!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting your ballet portfolio! It is obvious you have worked really hard! I can see you are very flexible but you are also very strong too! You also move well and transition well from one position to the next. I particularly loved your pas de chat's! It's a basic step but when you are precise about where your knees and toes are it looks so lovely!! Good luck at your summer program! Best Wishes!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 9, 2009)

You and the pictures are beautiful!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank youu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for looking through everything, it's such a photo dump! D:


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 10, 2009)

how beautiful! i danced my whole life but havent been on point in 6 years.. im considering breaking out my shoes after these beautiful photos/videos!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_how beautiful! i danced my whole life but havent been on point in 6 years.. im considering breaking out my shoes after these beautiful photos/videos!_

 
Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I HIGHLY encourgae you to pick up dance again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was out with an injury for a while and kept thinking, "I wish...I wish..." It's the best feeling in the world to  dance again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can post your photos and we'll be, like, totally ballet twinsies! :nod:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2009)

Memories memories. My pointe shoes were so dog-earred that my mom threw them away, and since I haven't done pointe in  years, I haven't picked them up again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gosh I miss it, but its been too long.

There photos and videos are beautiful Sarah, thank you for sharing.

I would love to see a video of a full piece


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW I can barely stand on my two feet let alone on my tippy toes lol..your an amazing ballerina.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks so much guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last night I was browsing youtube and accidentally found a video from last year's college company show...This was my favorite piece to perform; it's about the stars, and it is stunning. It's modern, and one of the few mementos of my modern performances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unfortunately the video posted is only half of the piece, and in the second half I had a solo, but it is still beautiful sliced in two. I'm...me...the skinny one wearing no pants haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - The Saint Mary's College Dance Company


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 12, 2009)

you are the perfect ballerina, what every lil grl dreams of being. You belong inside my jewlery box lol, seriously you're great!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 23, 2009)

You are so talented!!! Thank you so much for sharing this with us!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

You look so beautiful. I love all the looks!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 30, 2009)

How do u stand on your toes?? I can never do that


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

*long sigh* sooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------

